

Fielding notes - danielwozniak
http://inkdroid.org/journal/2013/01/05/fielding-notes/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=fielding-notes

======
adrianhoward
Strange. I never connected the REST "Roy Fielding" with the libwww-perl "Roy
Fielding". How odd.

~~~
draegtun
Neither did I.

Some reference for others reading this:
<https://metacpan.org/module/LWP#AUTHORS>

_LWP owes a lot in motivation, design, and code, to the libwww-perl library
for Perl4 by Roy Fielding, ..._

